# catback



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

Will the obx 93-97 catback fit on the 2000 altima wilth some modfication


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

somebody with an answer


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

you might have to relocate some of the exhaust hangers, and maybe change the adapter from the down pipe, but I think it will bolt up, with very minor modification.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

sentra2nr said:


> you might have to relocate some of the exhaust hangers, and maybe change the adapter from the down pipe, but I think it will bolt up, with very minor modification.


It will fit you just have to have an exhaust shop weld on 6 inches of piping or suntin like that...otherwise it is just a regular bolt on


----------

